# boy band poseur



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,

cosa si intende esattamente per "boy band poseur"?

Si riferisce a un cantante maschio. Ho trovato questo per "*boy band"*.
Ma a questo punto non capisco "poseur".

Sarebbe "cantante da strapazzo"?

Grazie mille a tutti.


EDIT: O forse "cantante moccioso"?


----------



## You little ripper!

A 'poseur' is _someone who tries to impress others by pretending to be someone he isn't_.

OP translates it _posatore_.


----------



## red baron

Non vorrei si trattasse di qualcuno "che si atteggia" a cantante di una boy-band. Quindi un tipo molto alla moda, a cui piace piacere, molto cool, che segue il gusto del momento etc...


----------



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti.

Davvero non saprei come renderlo.

Cantante moccioso (in riferimento alla boy band).
Cantante da strapazzo.

Ho trovato questo per "poseur."

Non capisco se "poseur" è usato in relazione alla musica punk (ma direi di no, visto che canta in una "boy band) o se sta per "incapace".

Mi sembra che ci sia una contraddizione tra "boy band", che fa riferimento alla cultura pop, e poseur, che è più legato al punk/heavy metal...


----------



## You little ripper!

Raf, have you read the Italian version of that Wikipedia article? It might help.


----------



## raffavita

Sì, Charles. Ora l'ho letta.
Ma sono più in crisi di prima.
Moccioso non va bene.

Forse "borioso", "presuntuoso", "pieno di sé"??

Qual è l'aspetto che si cerca di sottolineare qui?

Grazie mille.


----------



## You little ripper!

According to that Wikipedia article, _the term (poseur) is used to refer to a person who *adopts the dress, speech, and/or mannerisms of a group or subculture, generally for attaining acceptability within the group*, yet who is deemed to not share or understand the values or philosophy of the subculture _and that the term_ is associated to  the punk, metal and hip-hop scenes__. _Boy bands don't have a subculture or a particular dress, speech, or mannerisms  (that can be adopted) in the same way that  punk, metal and hip-hop scenes do. 

From the small amount of context we have, I think 'boy band poseur' probably means that he is a poseur (posatore) who happens to be in a boy band, but some more context would help.


----------



## VolaVer

raffavita said:


> Sì, Charles. Ora l'ho letta.
> Ma sono più in crisi di prima.
> Moccioso non va bene.
> 
> Forse "borioso", "presuntuoso", "pieno di sé"??
> 
> Qual è l'aspetto che si cerca di sottolineare qui?
> 
> Grazie mille.


Raffavita, how did you render it in the end?

Have you ever heard of people who *'posano'* or 'fake it'? Who pretend to be what they are not- for instance talented singers and musicians or songwriters? While they are just good at _striking poses/posing_ in front of the paparazzi cameras!

I took for granted 'boy-band poseur' was about somebody miming/copying the attitudes, look, poses of boys in a pop-band, and that here _poseur_ is almost interchangeable with *'wannabe'*.
Here's a "boy-band pose".
I hope this helps.


----------



## You little ripper!

VolaVer said:


> I took for granted 'boy-band poseur' was about somebody miming/copying the attitudes, look, poses of boys in a pop-band, and that here _poseur_ is almost interchangeable with *'wannabe'*.


VV, you may not have noticed that raffavita said in Post 4, 





> (visto che canta in una "boy band)


 so it's not likely that  it refers to a 'wannabe'. We need more context.


----------



## VolaVer

Charles Costante said:


> VV, you may not have noticed that raffavita said in Post 4, so it's not likely that it refers to a 'wannabe'. We need more context.


I did read that, Charles, that's why I said '*almost* interchangeable'.
Even without more context, to me it sounds as if the boy is either not very talented, therefore he 'poses'-> fakes a good singing/music skill,
OR he shows he would like to be as cool as people in boy-bands are portrayed to be, like a pop-star. 
Either way, apparently, his band is not very popular, probably fails the standards of a classic 'boy-band'.
I hope this is clearer.


----------



## lux_

i "poser" per i punk sono quelli che si vestono da punk ma che poi, di fatto, lo fanno solo per moda, magari venendo da buona famiglia e con una perfetta vita "normale" e agiata.


----------



## raffavita

Hi again.

There is no context at all, unfortunately.
It's just the epithet a photographer uses to define a singer.

Sorry.


----------



## london calling

I had a look at all the posts and I must admit that I came o the same conclusion as red baron: uno che si atteggia.

Diciamo che _boy band poseur_ non è un complimento. A me la frase dice che è un cantante (ma probabilmente non sa cantare), che fa parte di un _boy band_ (per cui è roba per ragazzine e/o maschi gay), e  che si atteggia a  fighetto.


----------



## raffavita

Ciao London.

 Il problema è che "fighetto" non posso scriverlo.

Da noi si dice anche "convintone", ma non posso scrivere neanche questo.


----------



## london calling

Aarghhh, voi italiani, raffa! 
Possibile che non avete un termine per uno che se la mena che non sia da censurare?

Non puoi dire semplicemente "cantantucolo che si atteggia" o qualcosa del genere?


----------



## You little ripper!

I found a few Google listings for 'atteggiamento da boy band'. Can that expression be changed around to fit the context here?


----------



## marco.degano

Cantante pretenzioso ( in modo figurato)

pretentious person: somebody who tries to impress others by behaving in an affected way


----------



## Danieloid

Scusa Raffa, ma il fatto che il tipo canti realmente in una boy band non mi pare che precluda l'uso di verbi come "atteggiarsi". Sono d'accordo con VolaVer, e direi _si atteggia a cantante da boy band._ Di giorno fa il fattorino, lo studente, il lavapiatti o l'intellettuale, e la sera interpreta un ruolo, e si atteggia a cantante. No?


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Dani,
sono d'accordo, ma non posso dire "fai alzare dalla mia sedia quel cantante che si atteggia.


----------



## You little ripper!

Danieloid said:


> Scusa Raffa, ma il fatto che il tipo canti realmente in una boy band non mi pare che precluda l'uso di verbi come "atteggiarsi". Sono d'accordo con VolaVer, e direi _si atteggia a cantante da boy band._ Di giorno fa il fattorino, lo studente, il lavapiatti o l'intellettuale, e la sera interpreta un ruolo, e si atteggia a cantante. No?


To me the expression means 'un cantante da boy band che assuma una posa'. But I don't know if that makes sense in Italian.


----------



## VolaVer

raffavita said:


> Ciao Dani,
> sono d'accordo, ma non posso dire "fai alzare dalla mia sedia quel cantante che si atteggia.


 Hum, e  "quello sborone di cantantucolo" ?

Qua più che su _poseur_ il dubbio è su come rendere _boy-band_ in italiano, mi pare.


----------



## Danieloid

Oh! Scusa Raffa, mi sono riletto i post precedenti, ma non ho trovato frasi, solo _boy band poseur._ C'è una frase in inglese? Una frase che mi è sfuggita? Un contesto che non ho letto?


----------



## You little ripper!

VolaVer said:


> Hum, e  "quello sborone di cantantucolo" ?
> 
> Qua più che su _poseur_ il dubbio è su come rendere _boy-band_ in italiano, mi pare.


VV, 'boy band' is used in Italian. I don't think that's the problem at all!


----------



## boriszcat

The insult from this photographer cannot be taken too literally. I have heard this comment before and it is really 2 insults combined - that this is a person who is stupid enough to admire the style of a boy band, and cannot even hope to reach this low level. The intent is to say basically, "I don't like this person's style and he's stupid too." The insult is only given some character by associating the person with something extremely uncool - boy bands.


----------



## VolaVer

Charles Costante said:


> VV, 'boy band' is used in Italian. I don't think that's the problem at all!


Sì sì, si dice *'il cantante* di/in/della boy-band', ma è tutto lì.


boriszcat said:


> The insult from this photographer cannot be taken too literally. I have heard this comment before and it is really 2 insults combined - that this is a person who is stupid enough to admire the style of a boy band, and cannot even hope to reach this low level. The intent is to say basically, "I don't like this person's style and he's stupid too." The insult is only given some character by associating the person with something extremely uncool - boy bands.


Allora tu appoggeresti il mio "quello sborone di cantantucolo" !


----------



## You little ripper!

VolaVer said:


> I did read that, Charles, that's why I said '*almost* interchangeable'.
> Even without more context, to me it sounds as if the boy is either not very talented, therefore he 'poses'-> fakes a good singing/music skill,
> OR he shows he would like to be as cool as people in boy-bands are portrayed to be, like a pop-star.
> Either way, apparently, his band is not very popular, probably fails the standards of a classic 'boy-band'.
> I hope this is clearer.



VV, Justin Timberlake is considered  a 'boy band poser' by some people according to a reviewer here. JT belonged to one of the most famous boy bands of the nineties ('N Sync), so 'boy band poseur'  doesn't necessarily mean that the person described as such is trying to become or be as cool as someone in a 'real' boy band. It can simply mean that he is someone   in a boy band  who likes to impress others by pretending to be something that he isn't (as I said earlier). 



> It's just the epithet a photographer uses to define a singer.


I presume there is a photograph that goes with this epithet, raf. Is it just a head shot, or does it show his whole body including his clothing, and does it have any distinguishing features?


----------



## Danieloid

Ribadisco:


			
				raffa said:
			
		

> Qual è l'aspetto che si cerca di sottolineare qui?


Qui dove?


			
				raffa said:
			
		

> There is no context at all, unfortunately.
> It's just the epithet a photographer uses to define a singer.





			
				raffa said:
			
		

> sono d'accordo, ma non posso dire "fai alzare dalla mia sedia quel cantante che si atteggia.


Ma allora c'è una frase?
Raffa???


----------



## raffavita

La frase suona più o meno così: "If you want me to take pictures of the girl, tell that boy band poseur to get out of my seat..."


Se vuoi che le faccia le foto, di' a quel ???  di ridarmi la mia sedia????


----------



## Danieloid

Ohhhh, santa peppina, eccoci!
Allora io proporrei:
…di' a quella caricatura di cantante da boy band di togliersi/sloggiare/smammare dalla mia sedia/dal mio posto.
Anche _brutta copia_ potrebbe essere, ma _caricatura_ mi piace di più. Vediamo se arrivano altre idee.


----------



## You little ripper!

raffavita said:


> La frase suona più o meno così: "If you want me to take pictures of the girl, tell that boy band poseur to get out of my seat..."
> 
> 
> Se vuoi che le faccia le foto, di' a quel ???  di ridarmi la mia sedia????


Raf, it would have been so much more helpful if we had got this information right at the beginning. 




Danieloid said:


> Ohhhh, santa peppina, eccoci!
> Allora io proporrei:
> …di' a quella caricatura di cantante da boy band di togliersi/sloggiare/smammare dalla mia sedia/dal mio posto.
> Anche _brutta copia_ potrebbe essere, ma _caricatura_ mi piace di più. Vediamo se arrivano altre idee.


I like those suggestions, Daniel.


----------



## raffavita

Charles Costante said:


> Raf, it would have been so much more helpful if we had got this information right at the beginning.
> 
> 
> I like those suggestions, Daniel.




I'm sorry. I really didn't think it would help.
I apologise.
I like "caricatura"as well.
I also apologise for not having being prompt in my replies, lately. I'll do my best to reply to all your suggestions as quickly as possible. If I don't, it's only because I got lost somewhere. 
Thank you, everybody.


----------



## VolaVer

At the light of it all, personally, I'd say:
"quell'_imitatore_ di boy-band da strapazzo";
OR:
"quello _scimmiottatore_ di boy-band da strapazzo";
OOOOR more freely:
"quella _specie_ di boy-band da strapazzo vivente".
Ciao.


----------

